# Upgrading from 7.1 to 7.2 without single user mode????



## wonslung (May 28, 2009)

All the guides i see for upgrading from 7.x to 7.2 require single user mode...what do you do if you're only available logon is via SSH?

will running mergemaster in multiuser mode mess anything up?


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2009)

Nope.. Actually I do it all the time :e

Running in single user mode is just a bit safer as there is nothing running (services).


----------



## DrJ (May 28, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Nope.. Actually I do it all the time :e



I do too.  The methods described in the documentation are very, very conservative.  Follow them if you can, but there are many shortcuts that can be used without ill effect.  This is one of them (save for a few exceptional cases).


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 28, 2009)

I hardly ever drop to single-user too. In fact, I upgrade so often (at least monthly on -STABLE) that I don't even reboot between kernel installation and installworld anymore. Not that I'm advocating that, but it goes to show that it is indeed conservative.


----------



## wonslung (May 28, 2009)

thanks guys, it went well.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2009)

One note though. Do read /usr/src/UPDATING! Every now and then something changes in UFS, when that happens you MUST boot the new kernel before doing a make installworld. If you don't you'll end up with a non-booting system. Fortunately this doesn't happen to often. But if it does it'll be noted in /usr/src/UPDATING.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 1, 2009)

yah, i've been reading it but it's pretty daunting for a newbie....theres soooooo much information there.

currently my setup is like this:

i partition the first drive with 1024 mb space for minimal install then 3072 mb for swap and the rest for zfs

i partion the second drive 4096 mb for swap and the rest for zfs

i install the minimal install into the 1024 mb partion, reboot, setup my zfs pool make a zfs root, usr, usr/src usr/ports usr/ports/distfiles tmp and var
set compression on /usr/ports and /usr/src turn it off on /usr/src/distfiles then copy everything from the minimal install to the zfs directories

then i make a directory called bootzfs and edit fstab to mount the 1024 mb ufs partition there and create a symbolic link for /boot so it knows where to find the boot info

so i'm still booting from ufs and mounting the zfs filesystem afterwards....i didn't know you could boot from zfs.


----------

